# Tests for yeast overgrowth?



## Kellie2003 (Nov 4, 2003)

What tests are used to detect yeast overgrowth in the digestive tract? Would a colonoscopy detect it? Also what treatment is available? Has anyone here had this and been cured? Or does anyone have it now? Can it even be cured?Thanks


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

you are going to get a BIG DEBATE over whether this exsists or not. Frankly I think it does exsist. I think the biggest way to know if you may have it is 1. Have you taken alot of broad spetrum antibiotics , say for weeks at a time?2. have you taken the pill or extended periods of time?3. Do you eat alot of sugar? Do you actually crave it?4. Are you allergic to yeasts and molds? The best ways to take care of it is trying to avoid eating sugars that feed the yeast, stopping anitiotics , eating healthier, and adding acidophilous to your diet. I learned all of this in a book called ( I think) The yeast syndrome. by dr. Cook. ( could be wrong on the title of the book but similiar to that) Like I said you will get a big debate about it.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote: Would a colonoscopy detect it?


Yes.


> quote:3. Do you eat alot of sugar? Do you actually crave it?





> quote:The best ways to take care of it is trying to avoid eating sugars that feed the yeast, s


Logic?


> quote:4. Are you allergic to yeasts and molds?


Logic?


> quote:The yeast syndrome. by dr. Cook


This does *not* exist.


----------



## Kellie2003 (Nov 4, 2003)

Twocups...i took antibiotics for 2 weeks about 9 mnths ago, have been on the pill for 2.5 yrs, and do crave sugar (but always have).I did this test http://www.adhdrelief.com/CandidaTest.html which appears on many websites and my results i got were what happens when there is candida present. Flux, i had a colonoscopy last nov and this wasnt detected...do u have any articles or info backing up that colonoscopies dont detect it? Perhaps the yeast overgrowth is in my small intestine not large?


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't think a colonoscopy would not detect it.Flux sounds like a typical medical doctor who was taught that this doesn't exsist in med school so he doesn't believe it. I don't trust the medical drs!!!!!!!!!. They do not have all the answers. The best thing that has happened to my IBS-D is coming on this D board and finding out about using the calcium. The doctors never told me to do that and this is the best I've felt in years. So they do not know everything. Get on websites and look up candida till the cows come home and if they describe your syptoms WHO CARES WHAT FLUX SAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!! Try what they say to cure it, what do you have to lose!!!!!!!!!! Anitbiotics and kill the bad germs in your body but they kill the good bacteria in your colon also if you are on them long term. The good bacteria in your body are what make the B vitamins etc. Another way you MAY be able to tell if you have candida overgrowth is if your nerves are bad too, the b vitamins are good for you nervous system. You will find many others who agree with me. Flux also believes all gas in your system comes from swallowing it too, so believe him if you want too. I think he is textbook and if it doesn't fit into his theory then it doesn't fit. one thing about IBS we all know is THAT EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT.


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

and I am sorry the book is called " the yeast connection" and it does exsist I have it in my hands


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:don't think a colonoscopy would not detect it[p/quote]Of course, it would. What do you think the yeast will do? Hide?
> 
> 
> > which appears on many websites and my results i got were what happens when there is candida present
> ...


----------



## Kellie2003 (Nov 4, 2003)

Thanks Twocups."I don't think a colonoscopy would not detect it."Do you mean that if i had yeast overgrowth it wouldve been detected by colonoscopy, or that its possible a colonoscopy may not pick it up?Thanks


----------



## Kellie2003 (Nov 4, 2003)

Sorry flux only just saw ur post! But u didnt answer my question....whether its possible the colonoscopy didnt detect yeast overgrowth b/c it may be in the small intestine? Also...do u have any background info saying colonoscopies will definitely pick it up if you have yeast overgrowth? or even bacterial overgrowth (or are these the same??)


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

Again believe him if you want to but.............................Having the latest medical technology hasn't helped most of the people on this board or they wouldn't be here. They have mostly all been to several doctors looking for answers. They are looking for answers that THEY HAVEN'T GOTTEN FROM THE LATEST MEDICAL RESEARCH!( which Flux claims to have access to) He also misquoted me on several occasions here! Go back through more of the topics on this board and other subjects and you will find many others who agree with me!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote: But u didnt answer my question....whether its possible the colonoscopy didnt detect yeast overgrowth b/c it may be in the small intestine?


Ordinarily, it would be detected. It would look like thrush in the mouth does, only in the colon, but this is just not something people normally get. The mouth is susceptible to yeast infection; the colon isn't.Bacterial overgrowth is an entirely separate condition and it generally affects the small bowel (and the stomach). There are other tests for it, not colonoscopy.


----------



## Kellie2003 (Nov 4, 2003)

What are the symptoms of bacterial overgrowth? And how is it detected?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

They use lactulose or glucose breath test.Or more accurate and invasive,they vaccuum the small bowel content.This web site from Iowa U.does it.Surf from there http://www.uihc.uiowa.edu/FRUCTOSE/DietBasics.htm


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

So Kay maybe you don't want to answer my private message,you can do your own way like the Elvis song.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

They test for SIBO withHydrogen Breath Test:for bacterial overgrowth tests for bacteria in the small bowel. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/breath.htm "Bacterial Overgrowth in the Small Intestine Bacteria of many kinds can live throughout the large intestine, but bacteria do not grow well in the small intestine for two main reasons: The acid of the stomach juice tends to kill bacteria that come in through the mouth. Fluid moves relatively rapidly through the small intestine so that there is not generally enough time for bacteria to grow in that organ. However, sometimes large numbers of bacteria do indeed grow in the small intestine and they can cause both loose stools and gas with bloating when they do. They can do so because any of the above preventive mechanisms can fail to work properly. Bacterial overgrowth in the small intestine happens easily in certain conditions. For example, one of the complications of diabetes, depressed small intestinal motility, often allows bacterial overgrowth in the small intestine. Various nerve diseases and diseases affecting gut smooth muscle can do this as well. In these situations, the problem is probably related both to the reduced forward flow in the intestine and to an increased likelihood of backward flow of bacteria through the junction of the small intestine with the large intestine. Small bowel bacterial overgrowth, a common condition, can be diagnosed with special tests called breath tests. In these tests, the patient first drinks a small amount of a solution of a sugar. Then the gases (hydrogen and carbon dioxide) produced in the gut from the digestion of the sugar by bacteria move into the blood, and from there to the breath. They are measured by the analysis of the breath. The time-course of the appearance of the gas will establish whether it is coming from the small intestine or the large intestine. " http://www.vh.org/adult/patient/internalme...html#overgrowth


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2004)

I was diagnosed with IBS but was always convinced that this was not the case because my symptoms seemed to be so different from other people on the board. I started looking into it further and as a result I am also one of the people who believe in yeast overgrowth. I had a pin prick blood test that established that I had an intolerence to yeast and gluten. I cut these out of my diet and my symptoms did improve - there was a horrible die off period though. But I still wanted to feel even better still. I consulted a Nutritionist who also seems to think that I have yeast overgrowth. I have now started a new diet that means no sugar, yeast, gluten, mushrooms or garlic plus pre/pro biotics, anti-fungals and a herbal complex to help support my liver. I have to prepare all my food from scratch. Again I am going through the initial die off which is uncomfortable to say the least but at the moment I am quietly confident that I will improve. Some people argue that this kind of diet has a placebo effect but to be honest if it improves my symptoms I don't care. One thing I will say though is that there are so many contradictions with regard to the treatment of yeast overgrowth and of course we all have different trigger foods so what I hope will work for me may not work for someone else.


----------



## Meesh (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi,for me, i was diagnosed with chronic candidiasis which erupted in all of my fingers (not the nail). the conventional doctors said it had gotten so bad that it likely was rooted in my intestinal tract. i had to take oral antifungals every year for past 4 years. finally had a stool test of some sort sent to great smokies lab and i got a 3/4 for candida. regardless where the fungus is in me, the only thing that minimizes the finger outbreaks is cleaning out my colon (colonics or enemas---both were doctor prescribed because my system was so backed up!) the finger issue was not a vanity thing--it was so painful (i used to cry opening doors) and itchy and spread to all of my fingers. i still eat fruit and carbs etc. because i had sank further into a major depression for 3 years when i believed i was being overrun with fungus. not worth it! i'd rather get pumped out once a month! and i hear that yeast overgrowth is from weakened immune system (that's why cancer patients get it) so i need to work more on being calm and addressing the depression and anxiety. Meesh


----------

